# Searching for Cream Golden



## Shery M (6 mo ago)

Hi, 
I’m a new member and am hoping to rescue a puppy or young cream colored female Golden to join my family of 2 adult and a 1.5 yo male lab mix rescue. I’m open to a dog that a breeder decided to place. I’m located in Massachusetts but am willing to travel a few hours away. TIA


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

If a white dog is your priority;








HOME - Great Pyrenees Club of America


The Great Pyrenees Club of America (GPCA) is recognized by the American Kennel Club as the Parent Club for the Great Pyrenees breed.




greatpyrenees.club












Clumber Spaniel Club of America







clumbers.org


----------



## Shery M (6 mo ago)

SRW said:


> If a white dog is your priority;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you! Specifically looking for a Golden (mix is okay) or an English lab. Appreciate the suggestion, though!


----------



## xRoan (Jul 7, 2021)

Golden retrievers don't come in Cream or White-- that color only comes from mixing a Great Pyrenees and a Golden... and we don't promote crossbreeding here. Only Light Gold, which is not the shade of color that you're looking for. English Labs can come in white but we won't be able to advise breeders, at least from me, because I don't know the first thing about them lol.


----------



## GoldenDude (Nov 5, 2016)

SRW said:


> If a white dog is your priority;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Clumbers rock. Awesome suggestion for someone looking for a white colored dog.


----------



## nikita_jain (6 mo ago)

I'm looking for a light golden retriever puppy and would love to get some breeder recommendations


----------



## Oceanside (Mar 29, 2021)

Shery M said:


> Hi,
> I’m a new member and am hoping to rescue a puppy or young cream colored female Golden to join my family of 2 adult and a 1.5 yo male lab mix rescue. I’m open to a dog that a breeder decided to place. I’m located in Massachusetts but am willing to travel a few hours away. TIA


Are you specifically looking to rescue? Or are you also considering ethical breeders?


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

xRoan said:


> English Labs can come in white but we won't be able to advise breeders, at least from me, because I don't know the first thing about them lol.


About half a notch above silver labs.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

SRW said:


> About half a notch above silver labs.


My neighbor got a silver lab and she has had so many health problems. I didn’t know they existed until I met hers.


----------



## Hildae (Aug 15, 2012)

diane0905 said:


> My neighbor got a silver lab and she has had so many health problems. I didn’t know they existed until I met hers.


They don't exist technically. They're weim mixes, but don't say that to the owners


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

Hildae said:


> They don't exist technically. They're weim mixes, but don't say that to the owners


Yes and no, the AKC will happily pretend that they are yellow labs and allow them to be registered.


----------



## Hildae (Aug 15, 2012)

SRW said:


> Yes and no, the AKC will happily pretend that they are yellow labs and allow them to be registered.


I thought they were pretending they were chocolate labs? "It's a dilute of chocolate" or some such nonsense?


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

Hildae said:


> I thought they were pretending they were chocolate labs? "It's a dilute of chocolate" or some such nonsense?


I think you are right. Either way they are just mutts with lots of health issues.


----------



## Deargoldens (9 mo ago)

Just like you can get all three Lab colours in one litter you can get different shades of Golden in the one litter too. My boy is very light but he wasn’t bred to be. He has lots of different shades in his lines. His litter mates were dark and light and even lighter than him. 

Sad that people want to have a ‘unique’ colour in a Lab when there are already three beautiful colours with various shades and definitely no chocolate dilute that turns it to silver. There are dark dark chocolates though and light chocs just like dark yellows and ones that some people think they look white, but they are still yellow. 

If you really want a light colour Golden don’t look for breeders who breed for colour, just look at regular litters or the sire or lines where there are light colours in it that all have their proper health testing and pick a litter that has some in it. You may have to wait or there may be lots of litters in your area that have lighter ones. Or adopt from a rescue.


----------



## Shery M (6 mo ago)

xRoan said:


> Golden retrievers don't come in Cream or White-- that color only comes from mixing a Great Pyrenees and a Golden... and we don't promote crossbreeding here. Only Light Gold, which is not the shade of color that you're looking for. English Labs can come in white but we won't be able to advise breeders, at least from me, because I don't know the first thing about them lol.


Interesting. None of my research mentions any cross breeding, so I think we’re talking about different things. Thank you though.


Oceanside said:


> Are you specifically looking to rescue? Or are you also considering ethical breeders?


I would prefer to rescue or to adopt a retired dog from a reputable breeder. Do you have a breeder that you’d recommend? Thank you!


SRW said:


> I think you are right. Either way they are just mutts with lots of health issues.


i don’t believe their mixed breeds/mutts. There health concerns are the same as all golden according to my research. Not sure why you seem to dislike them so! Lol


----------



## Oceanside (Mar 29, 2021)

@nikita_jain If you are looking for an ethically bred golden, take a look at this thread which has a list of ethical breeders whose dogs are typically light in color.
Ethical "English Creme" breeders


----------



## Hildae (Aug 15, 2012)

Shery M said:


> Interesting. None of my research mentions any cross breeding, so I think we’re talking about different things. Thank you though.
> 
> I would prefer to rescue or to adopt a retired dog from a reputable breeder. Do you have a breeder that you’d recommend? Thank you!
> 
> i don’t believe their mixed breeds/mutts. There health concerns are the same as all golden according to my research. Not sure why you seem to dislike them so! Lol


There is only one color of golden retriever. Gold. In the US, you can get light gold, medium gold, and dark gold. So if you want light gold, that is possible.


----------



## Oceanside (Mar 29, 2021)

@Shery M 
For a retired breeding dog, you can reach out to each of the breeders mentioned in the link in my post above.
For a rescue, I’d recommend looking into some Golden Retriever rescues. Given your location, I would start with Yankee Golden Retriever Rescue in Hudson, MA.


----------



## pawsnpaca (Nov 11, 2014)

Wow. This thread derailed fast! Apologies to the OP! 🙄

Let’s start over…

First of all… Welcome to the forum! Sorry for the rocky start… we’re usually more helpful than this…. (looks like a few more helpful posts are com8ng in as I write this).

Second… Golden Retrievers are in very high demand. The chances of you “rescuing” a Golden Retriever puppy, even a poorly bred one, are pretty much nil. Even the breed specific rescues have way more approved homes than they do available dogs. If you want to rescue though, the New England rescue groups are Yankee Golden Retriever Rescue and Sunshine Golden Retriever Rescue. There are also two groups out of Tennessee that will sometimes send dogs north… you can check out Heartland Golden Retriever Rescue and Memphis Area Golden Retriever Rescue.

It is absolutely possible to find a young adult being rehomed by a breeder. But, they usually cost as much as a puppy (or more). The current cost of a Golden puppy in New England right now is around $3500.

If you want a healthy puppy from a reputable breeder, especially one with a lighter coat, the thread Oceanside posted above is a good start. If you are willing to consider a dog in any shade of gold, then this list of breeders will expand your options. Looking For Breeder Advice [New England] The post that follows the one this links to has a link to a video to help you begin to learn what to look for in a reputable Golden breeder.


----------



## Sankari (12 mo ago)

Hildae said:


> I thought they were pretending they were chocolate labs? "It's a dilute of chocolate" or some such nonsense?


Wow I didn't even know there is something called silver labs?? - I had to Google this! 😯 I have not seen this before in my life - sorry I'm so uninformed 🤦🏽‍♀️ I am just very shocked because I thought that labs came in yellow, chocolate and black only because back home there is so many labs. I never saw a silver one... 

To the OP - good luck with your search 😊


----------



## Shery M (6 mo ago)

Oceanside said:


> @nikita_jain If you are looking for an ethically bred golden, take a look at this thread which has a list of ethical breeders whose dogs are typically light in color.
> Ethical "English Creme" breeders


I will - thank you!


pawsnpaca said:


> Wow. This thread derailed fast! Apologies to the OP! 🙄
> 
> Let’s start over…
> 
> ...


Super helpful! Thank you Lisa! There were just 3 Golden posted from a MA rescue, but like you said, I was concerned they may have been from a puppy mill…


----------



## GoldenDude (Nov 5, 2016)

Sankari said:


> Wow I didn't even know there is something called silver labs?? - I had to Google this! 😯 I have not seen this before in my life - sorry I'm so uninformed 🤦🏽‍♀️ I am just very shocked because I thought that labs came in yellow, chocolate and black only because back home there is so many labs. I never saw a silver one...
> 
> To the OP - good luck with your search 😊


Silver labs are not real.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

Sankari said:


> Wow I didn't even know there is something called silver labs?? - I had to Google this! 😯 I have not seen this before in my life - sorry I'm so uninformed 🤦🏽‍♀️ I am just very shocked because I thought that labs came in yellow, chocolate and black only because back home there is so many labs. I never saw a silver one...
> 
> To the OP - good luck with your search 😊


They are kind of a soft gray. I hadn’t thought about it, but yes — about the color of a Weimaraner. My neighbor’s is a sweet dog. She just has lots of health issues and my neighbor said her vet felt it was due to whatever type of breeding goes on to create the silver color.


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

Shery M said:


> i don’t believe their mixed breeds/mutts. There health concerns are the same as all golden according to my research. Not sure why you seem to dislike them so! Lol


My response referred to "Silver Labs" which are in fact mutts.


Sankari said:


> I thought that labs came in yellow, chocolate and black only


Your thought is correct.


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

Hildae said:


> I thought they were pretending they were chocolate labs? "It's a dilute of chocolate" or some such nonsense?


Makes sense.....there is such a thing as white chocolate......


----------



## Malcolm's Mom (Jul 14, 2012)

Hi OP, and welcome to the forum! This is a super helpful group but we can be a bit...um...opinionated about the breed of dogs that we love so much.

As far as the rescue dogs you mentioned that might be puppy mill dogs, even if they are, they will still need loving homes. You might want to consider them, but keep in mind that they were probably not ethically bred and may present special challenges as the years pass.


----------



## PalouseDogs (Aug 14, 2013)

From what I've read, the AKC allows silver labs to be registered (although it doesn't call them that) because genetic testing hasn't found any evidence they are mixed with Weims. Chances are, either the dilute gene that produces silvering has always been present in labs or any mix with Weims was done so many generations ago, the Weim genes have been "washed out" by repeated crossing with full labs. Similarly, I haven't found anything confirming that most pale goldens are mixed with pyrs, although it is likely that some breeders do it as a quick route to pale gold. 

Note: I have no dog in this fight. I don't own a lab or a pale golden, but I don't understand why people get their panties in such a bunch over color variation, but couldn't care less about the loss of the mental and physical traits in some lines that make a retriever a retriever. I'd take a typical silver lab over the labs that made it to Westminster conformation any day.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

PalouseDogs said:


> From what I've read, the AKC allows silver labs to be registered


Because AKC is interested in $$$. What makes labrador retrievers the #1 AKC breed?

It is not a popularity contest that AKC does behind the scenes. 

It is based on registrations.

That's income for AKC.

Why would they tell a breeder who is breeding "silver, white chocolate, fox red, and charcoal" labs that those are not accepted colors and their dogs that looks like this (actual stud picture from one of these breeders) should not be bred??????? Because AKC doesn't do that. 













If you are new to prospective dog ownership and want to learn a thing about breeds like golden retrievers and labrador retrievers, please refer to these clubs websites to learn about the breeds. 

Labs have a pretty big statement on their front page about the accepted colors of the breed. And if there is one thing that unites the field and conformation people in this breed, it is the "silver dillute" thing.

My impression is that many years ago there were big kennels who owned both labs and weims who miraculously discovered a RARE GENE in their labs which produced dogs who resembled a cross between the two breeds.

Goldens - go to GRCA and go to "More topics before you buy". There's a section on English Creme Golden Retrievers.


----------



## Oceanside (Mar 29, 2021)

Is that a dog’s head on the body of a turkey?


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

PalouseDogs said:


> don't understand why people get their panties in such a bunch over color variation, but couldn't care less about the loss of the mental and physical traits in some lines that make a retriever a retriever


That is exactly why people who value retrievers are so adamantly opposed to "silver labs".



Megora said:


> My impression is that many years ago there were big kennels who owned both labs and weims who miraculously discovered a RARE GENE in their labs which produced dogs who resembled a cross between the two breeds.


Kellog Kennels, raise Labs and guess what else?






__





The Issue of the Silver Lab







www.thelabradorclub.com


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

Megora said:


> My impression is that many years ago there were big kennels who owned both labs and weims who miraculously discovered a RARE GENE in their labs which produced dogs who resembled a cross between the two breeds.


"RARE GENE" LOL


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Oceanside said:


> Is that a dog’s head on the body of a turkey?


To me it looks like a dog's head on a heart attack waiting to happen.


----------



## ruthbe (Apr 23, 2020)

Oceanside said:


> @Shery M
> For a retired breeding dog, you can reach out to each of the breeders mentioned in the link in my post above.
> For a rescue, I’d recommend looking into some Golden Retriever rescues. Given your location, I would start with Yankee Golden Retriever Rescue in Hudson, MA.



Yankee Golden Retriever has closed applications for Golden Retrievers and is currently placing mixed breed dogs only. They get in the occasional Golden (looks like mostly from the South), but they get snapped up quickly.


----------



## PalouseDogs (Aug 14, 2013)

Saying that "AKC just wants to make money on registrations" does not answer the question of whether genetic tests show Pyr genes in most pale goldens or Weim genes in most silver labs. By that logic, the AKC would accept registrations of doodles without question if the breeders claimed they were rare curly goldens. 

Breed testing is good enough now to tell the difference between closely related breeds like labs, goldens, and flatcoats. Pyrs and Weims are much more distant genetically than the lab/golden/flatcoat/Newfie breed cluster. The GRCA doesn't make money on registrations does it? Why don't they run genetics on these suspicious dogs? It shouldn't be hard to prove, if it's true. Put up or shut up. 

I have a friend who is absolutely convinced that the red field goldens are mixed with Irish Setters. Nothing can convince her otherwise, but just saying it's so doesn't make it true.


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

PalouseDogs said:


> By that logic, the AKC would accept registrations of doodles without question if the breeders claimed they were rare curly goldens.


The AKC will register doodles, or any other mutt, and you don't need to claim anything.








Frequently Asked Questions About the AKC Canine Partners Program


Why join the AKC Canine Partners Program? Take a look at the benefits you and your dog will receive once you enroll online.




www.akc.org


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

PalouseDogs said:


> The GRCA doesn't make money on registrations does it? Why don't they run genetics on these suspicious dogs? It shouldn't be hard to prove, if it's true. Put up or shut up.


You have not read GRCA's article on English Cremes, have you? 

Nor have you read the lab club statement on "silver labs".


----------



## PalouseDogs (Aug 14, 2013)

Megora said:


> You have not read GRCA's article on English Cremes, have you?
> 
> Nor have you read the lab club statement on "silver labs".


 Do you mean this one?








English Cream Golden Retrievers - Golden Retriever Club of America







grca.org




I don't see anything about light colored goldens being Pyr crosses. Just that the term is a marketing strategy. (Duh!) I'm still waiting on the proof that silver labs and light goldens are mixed breeds.


----------



## Hildae (Aug 15, 2012)

PalouseDogs said:


> Do you mean this one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think anyone is saying light goldens are mixes, light gold is a permissible color. White isn't. I have seen several posts on FB from upset people who dna tested their "english cream" and found it was a pyr golden mix though, so it happens.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

PalouseDogs said:


> Do you mean this one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So.... why are you carrying on about them being pyr crosses.... if that isn't in the statement put out by GRCA?

Pyrs have extra dews, which would be showing up in these dogs. Likewise they are huge dogs. Is there any mixing going on with some of these dogs being shipped over here? No idea. Trust Russia and all the other countries of origin, right? 

And why are you so worked up about silver labs being purebred regardless of stances and statements by the breed club (which includes the entire breed from field to conformation)?


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

PalouseDogs said:


> I'm still waiting on the proof that silver labs and light goldens are mixed breeds.


Why would it matter? We already know they are being bred for reasons other than what is desirable in the breeds.


----------



## PalouseDogs (Aug 14, 2013)

SRW said:


> The AKC will register doodles, or any other mutt, and you don't need to claim anything.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've registered a couple of mixes ("All-Americans") myself under that program. The dogs must be spayed/neutered and can't be listed in a catalog as anything but "All-American." It's main purpose is to allow mixes in the "Companion" events, things like OB and agility. You can't enter a "Performance" event, like a hunt test or field trial with an All-American. I put an OB and Rally title on one of my rescue mixes. 

I seriously doubt it's a big money-maker for AKC, if that is your point. The program has been around for more than a decade and I rarely see mixes in OB, which is, itself, probably a money loser.


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

PalouseDogs said:


> The program has been around for more than a decade and I rarely see mixes in OB, which is, itself, probably a money loser.


If these events are money losers who is paying the bills?


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

SRW said:


> If these events are money losers who is paying the bills?


The clubs putting on events.


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

ArkansasGold said:


> The clubs putting on events.


Meaning club members pay the bills?
If the clubs I belong to typically lost money on events they would quit having them.


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

SRW said:


> Meaning club members pay the bills?
> If the clubs I belong to typically lost money on events they would quit having them.


Clubs usually make the money back from putting on obedience trials by doing agility trials (BIG money maker around here), doing health clinics, training seminars, or other fundraising activities.

Most conformation clubs rarely make money on shows and are often lucky to break even. My local Golden club was happy to make a profit of like $70 for a specialty last year and it was a big entry. Clubs put on events because they love the sport of pure bred dogs and they make the money back in other ways. It’s not as simple as just raising entry fees to make ends meet because then you’d lose entries and it would be a wash.

I think we made a bit of a profit on the WC/WCX we put on a few years ago, but we weren’t expecting that. We just ended up with a large entry that covered the expenses plus some. (As an aside, I volunteered to be a gunner/winger operator and took the photos that went in the GR News.)


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

Field trials have to make a profit to continue. There are grounds to maintain or lease, help to pay, judges expenses, birds, ammo..............................
Clubs don't expect or want to make a lot of money but need to bank enough to put on the next event and prepare for losses which can happen. Covid obviously hurt many clubs as did a canine flu last year.


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

The point of this tangent being, it is the individual clubs that care about breeds. The AKC wants to make money first and foremost.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

SRW said:


> Meaning club members pay the bills?
> If the clubs I belong to typically lost money on events they would quit having them.


This is happening. 

There's bigger BIGGER problems with obedience clubs which I think will have to be dealt with sooner or later, starting with the purpose of puppy and obedience classes at training clubs and people who are allowed to teach them....


----------

